# Un Régimen por daños al Medio Ambiente



## granburny

Hallo alle,

Manchmal muss man in Spanien ein Projekt schreiben , um das Studium zu beenden. (eine Aufgabe die mit einer Professor machen muss)

Ich habe dieses Projekt über Umweltrecht gemacht und ich habe Probleme, um auf deutsch zu übersetzen.

Der Title auf spanisch ist: "La Responsabilidad Medioambiental. Un régimen por daños al Medio Ambiente".

Ich denke dass "La Responsabilidad Medioambiental" = "Umwelthaftung". 

Aber über "Un régimen por daños al Medio Ambiente" habe ich versucht und ich habe keine Ahnung.

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Alemanita

Hallo granburny,

es ist immer schwierig, nur Titel zu übersetzen. Könntst du etwas mehr Information geben, worum es sich handelt?
Siempre es difícil traducir sólo los títulos. Podrías darnos un poquito más de información sobre el tema?
A bote pronto diría que: La Responsabilidad Medioambiental = Die Verpflichtung gegenüber der Umwelt, pues lo interpreto así que nosotros somos responsables del medio ambiente, y no que éste sea responsable de algo.

Un saludo.


----------



## Geviert

Podría ser: _die Unweltverantwortung: ein Rechtssatz zu Unweltschäden._ Dependiendo del tipo de régimen se podrá decir_ Umwelthaftplichtversicherung_  (más generalmente _Umweltschadengesetz _/_Umwelthaftungsgesetz_ /_Umwelthaftplichtversicherungsgesetz_).

El término _régimen _en alemán pertenece tendencialmente al léxico político (_Herrschaftsform_), intuyo que en este caso te refieres más bien al conjunto de normas que rigen algo. En alemán ya se sobrentiende con el término _Gesetz_ (que no es solo "ley"), en todo caso será necesario controlar si el tema del trabajo se refiere explicitamente a la _Umwelthaftplichtversicherung_.


----------



## granburny

Danke sehr!

Ich gebe ein bisschen mehr *[COLOR=#0][/COLOR]*Information.

- La Responsabilidad Medioambiental: 
Ich spreche über: 
das "Gesetz zur Umsetzung der Richtlinie des Europäischen Parlaments und des Rates über die Umwelthaftung zur Vermeidung und Sanierung von Umweltschäden vom 10. Mai 2007 (BGBl. I 2007 S. 666) (EGUSchadG)". Dieses Gesetz hat verschidenen Gesetze:

 "Gesetz über die Vermeidung und Sanierung von Umweltschäden vom 10. Mai 2007, BGBl. I 19, S. 666, Umweltschadensgesetz) (USchadG)" und das "Umwelthaftungsgesetz vom 10. Dezember 1990 ( BGBl. I 1990 S. 2634) (UmweltHG)"

Mehr oder weniger diese Gesetze sagen: Wenn jemand ein Umweltschäden macht, muss er es reparieren (er muss es bezhalen) /
Mas o menos estas leyes dicen: Si alguien produce un daño al medio ambiente, esa persona debe repararlo (debe pagar su reparación).

Ich glaube es ist "haftung" wie "Liability" auf englisch / Creo que es "haftung" como "Liability" en inglés.

Ich glaube im Allgemeinem sagt man "_Umwelthaftung_"/Creo que de forma general se dice "_Umwelthaftung_".

- "Un régimen por daños al Medio Ambiente"

auf diesem Fall meine ich genau was Geviert sagte / en este caso me refiero exactamente a lo que dijo Geviert.

Hier "_régimen_" meint eine Gruppe von Gesetze / Aquí "régimen" se refieres al conjunto de normas que rigen algo. 

so _"ein Rechtssatz zu Unweltschäden_" ist gut?


----------



## Geviert

¡Hola!

Espera el parecer de un nativo. No te olvides que mi propuesta debe ir completa, de lo contrario solo _ein Rechtssatz zu Unweltschäden_ se entiende que vas a propoper tú un corpus normativo, cuando más bien, me parece, vas a tratar sobre el conjunto de leyes que citas. Entonces con los dos puntos _die Unweltverantwortung: ein Rechtssatz zu Unweltschäden _(o la segunda parte como subtítulo también, más elegante)_. _En este caso se entenderá que tratarás del conjunto de normas, leyes, el régimen (Rechtssatz, Rechtsnorm) en el contexto de la la responsablidad medioambiental. Pero como digo, ¡a ver que dicen los nativos!


----------



## granburny

Vielen Dank Geviert!!!

Muchas gracias Geveirt, eres todo un crack (Ich weiss es nich wie man auf Deutsch es sagt xD)


----------

